# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  तैयार हो फिर से कुछ खास के लिए

## Dark Rider

जल्द ही .............

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे मनोज भाई मैंने तो कपडे जूते सब पहन लिए हैं, मैं तो बिलकुल तय्यार हूँ,

----------


## badboy123455

*manoj the metrix  का नया हंगामा
इंतजार हे मित्र*

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई थोड़ा जल्दी बताओ न।बहुत रात हो चुकी hai,सोना है,फिर अर्लि मॉर्निंग काम पे भी जाना hai


क्या अभी UK में हो क्या

----------


## sukhveer

नहीं भाई canada (वैनक्यूवर)में हूँ।


> क्या अभी UK में हो क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

चलो एक हिंट दे देता हू आने वाला सॉफ्टवेर आपके बड़े काम का साबित होगा खासकर उनके लिए जो नेट के दीवाने है 

चाहे आप नेट पर कुछ भी पसंद करे tech tips , poem , software या फिर कोई भी साईट कुछ भी..

 बस नेट होना चाहिए

----------


## sukhveer

शुक्रिया भाई।नीड़ अछि आएगी ,शुबरातरी


> चलो एक हिंट दे देता हू आने वाला सॉफ्टवेर आपके बड़े काम का साबित होगा खासकर उनके लिए जो नेट के दीवाने है 
> 
> चाहे आप नेट पर कुछ भी पसंद करे tech tips , poem , software या फिर कोई भी साईट कुछ भी..
> 
>  बस नेट होना चाहिए

----------


## chulbul paandey

*प्यार से पुच रहे है मनोज भाई जल्दी बता दो ,,,,,,,,,,,,,वर्ना थप्पड़ मार के भी पुच सकते है (((मजाक )))*

----------


## ravi chacha

इंतजार हे मित्र ................

----------


## siddharth

till waiting

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मित्र ! इस टूल को इन्स्टाल करने के वाद क्यापैरेटेड  विंडो XP SP3 आटोमैटिक अपडेट कर सकते है बताने की कृपा करें।


हा अभी आसानी से हो रही है , बाद में microsoft  कुछ और इलाज निकले तब की पता नि |

----------


## BP Mishra

> हा अभी आसानी से हो रही है , बाद में microsoft  कुछ और इलाज निकले तब की पता नि |


मित्र! जिस प्रकार आपने विंडो 7 के लिए बताया था की KB 971033 नं की फाइल नहीं इन्स्टाल करना है उसी प्रकार XP SP3 का भी जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन  मांगने वाली फाइल का कोई नं होगा जिसे न डाउन्लोड और इंसताल करके जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन से बचा जा सकता है यदि वह फाइल नं पता चलता है तो बताने की कृपा करें।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र! जिस प्रकार आपने विंडो 7 के लिए बताया था की KB 971033 नं की फाइल नहीं इन्स्टाल करना है उसी प्रकार XP SP3 का भी जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन  मांगने वाली फाइल का कोई नं होगा जिसे न डाउन्लोड और इंसताल करके जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन से बचा जा सकता है यदि वह फाइल नं पता चलता है तो बताने की कृपा करें।


XP इस तरह की कोई सूचि दिखाती है ???? नही न | तो बात खत्म हो जाती है

----------


## RANAJI1982

manoj bhai is sutr me aapne kya gajab ka gola fod rakha hai..........central 14

----------


## BP Mishra

> मित्र! जिस प्रकार आपने विंडो 7 के लिए बताया था की KB 971033 नं की फाइल नहीं इन्स्टाल करना है उसी प्रकार XP SP3 का भी जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन  मांगने वाली फाइल का कोई नं होगा जिसे न डाउन्लोड और इंसताल करके जैनुयन नोटिफिकेशन से बचा जा सकता है यदि वह फाइल नं पता चलता है तो बताने की कृपा करें।





> XP इस तरह की कोई सूचि दिखाती है ???? नही न | तो बात खत्म हो जाती है


मित्र आप तो मेरी बात से लगता है नाराज हो हो गए परंतु यदि हम आटोमैटिक अपडेट मे इस आप्सन को चुने तो हमे अपडेट चुनने की आज़ादी रहती है।

----------


## BP Mishra

तथा अपडेट डाउन्लोड करने के लिए इस प्रकार आप्सन आता है।   





मैंने तो यह बात इसलिए पूछी की मेरे साथ-साथ तमाम मित्रो को जानकारी हो जायेगी................................

----------


## RANAJI1982

फ़ोरम के तकनीकी विशेषज्ञो के लिये एक चैलेंज ! क्या कोई भी मित्र, ( updatemydrivers ) नाम के इस साफ़्टवेयर को सबके लिये चलता कर सकता है ! जो फ़ोरम के सभी मित्रो का हमेशा के लिये ड्राइवर्स के झंझट मुक्ति मिल जाये.............

----------


## BP Mishra

लगता है मित्र मनोज जी नाराज हो गए जो मेरी बात का जबाब नहीं दिये।

----------


## Dark Rider

मिश्र जी समय मिलते ही , नाराजगी की कोई गल नही

----------


## merevasna1

artisteer 4.0.0.55648 ya isse latest version ye ek web development ka software hai kya aap isse fully crack kar sakte h ????
agar yes to please mere help karye.?
www.artisteer.com

isko crack to kar deya par koi bhi project save nahi hota matlab fully crack nahi hota h please help me...

----------


## merevasna1

artisteer 4.0.0.55648 ya isse latest version ye ek web development ka software hai kya aap isse fully crack kar sakte h ????
agar yes to please mere help karye.?
www.artisteer.com

isko crack to kar deya par koi bhi project save nahi hota matlab fully crack nahi hota h please help me...........................

----------


## hardeepmaan

*किर्पया मुझे भी जानकारी और लिंक दे*




> ओके तो अब दूसरी खास बात यदि आप p*r*t*d विन्दोव्स 7 उपयोग में लेते है तो उसे किस प्रकार बिना टेंशन के अपडेट करे 
> 
> यह वैसे गलत काम है लेकिन अब तकनीक सलाहकार हू बताना तो पडेगा ही

----------


## merevasna1

bhaut 2 dhanyavad dost par ye link work nahi kar raha h or mene pehle bhi bhuat search keya h iss par but success nahi ho paya. iss sofware ko aap pura cheack kare or agar ho jaye to batayega m kafe paresan hu. :( ... iska artisteer 4.0.0.55648 ka keygen bhi mil jaye to kaam ho jaye vese iske or bhi upper version h bas mujhe artisteer 4 version ka koi bhi full crack dejeye.............
iss software ko mene crack download karke crack keya but ye fully crack nahi hota yane k project save nahi hota h bike sare work karta h... agar ap save problem ko fix kar de to bhi chelga.
............ darsal ye software kafe logo ne full crak kar leya h but copyright ke karan sabhi link delect kar deye gaye h kese k pass pehle se he pada ho ya koi crack kar sake to baat ban sakte h. simple site k leye best software h ye. thank u so much

----------


## 11031

> पहले इसे एक्टिवेट जरुर कर लेना चाहे इसके लिए व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज सकते है सभी
> 
>  की कैसे करे एक्टिवेट करे 
> 
> [IMG]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/**********/5-3-2011%2010-15-57%20PM.png[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/**********/5-3-2011%2010-24-01%20PM.png[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/**********/5-3-2011%2010-25-35%20PM.png[/IMG]
> ...


mujhe windows 7 ka activator de ya btaye kaise karna hai

----------

